

Ask HN: books for new engineering manager? - hkyeti

Our startup is growing and one of the coders is stepping into a leader&#x2F;manager role (our first)..<p>Any suggestions of good books or articles?
======
aonic
I liked [http://www.managinghumans.com](http://www.managinghumans.com) also
good articles on the authors blog.

And there is of course [http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-
Month](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-Month)

